
Ask HN: How much time does it take you to write a technical blog post? - bvasilis
I&#x27;ve been writing a technical blog post for my company, in which we present some models and architectures, and the features we&#x27;re building based on them.<p>I started to get very self-aware of how much time it&#x27;s taking me. What are the time frames you give yourselves when writing technical content?
======
glun
Maybe 2-4 hours for a first draft and then 3-4 edits of 15-30 minutes each.
Much more if I have to research the topic too.

------
atmosx
Depends on the size of the article as well. The “ideal” article is about 300
words (picture the average side colon article in magazines), which is too
short for a technical article.

For longer articles, e.g. 1500+ words with graphs and reviews, I would say up
to two working days is fine.

------
fiftyacorn
A good one is about 3-4hours, more with examples. I don't write as much
anymore except as notes for myself

